# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Принципиально непостижимые для дживы формы Реальности

## rangaraja nambi

Уважаемые садху, садджаны и дэви, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупабе и его искренним последователям.
У меня небольшой вопрос. Хотя я не уверен, что у меня есть соответствующий адхикар - и чтобы спрашивать, и чтобы должным образом воспринять ответ, но есть большое любопытство, и для меня это одно из центральных мест в философии.

Согласно философии Гаудийя-вайшнавизма, танец Раса, с миллионами миллионов гопи и Радхой-Кришной в центре - высшее проявление реальности, бытия, знания и блаженства. Следует ли понимать, что это верно с точки зрения дживы - т.е. это высшее проявление, доступное ей для восприятия в самом очищенном и возвышенном состоянии, но не для самих Радхи-Кришны и их спутников из, скажем, Шакти-таттвы? А Радха-Кришна могут существовать в других состояниях и проявлениях, которые уже принципиально дживам непостижимы? Или же это абсолютное проявление Высшей божественной Личности, Реальности?
Можно использовать такую аналогию: собаки (или кошки, точно не помню) могут видеть только в черно-белом спектре, и для них черно-белое изображение их хозяина - вершина их способности к восприятию, совершенство познания. В то же время другие люди, друзья, родственники их хозяина, могут воспринимать его в цветном спектре.
В связи с этим, нужно ли рассматривать утверждение майявади, что безличный аспект Абсолюта является высшей истиной лишь как признание того, что Личность Бога не воспринимается дживой во всей полноте, и за пределами восприятия дживы находится Личность, которая из-за ограничений самой дживы кажется ей безличной, но на самом деле, просто является Личностью высшего, непознаваемого порядка?

Харе Кришна

----------


## Prema

> Согласно философии Гаудийя-вайшнавизма, танец Раса, с миллионами миллионов гопи и Радхой-Кришной в центре - высшее проявление реальности, бытия, знания и блаженства. Следует ли понимать, что это верно с точки зрения дживы - т.е. это высшее проявление, доступное ей для восприятия в самом очищенном и возвышенном состоянии, но не для самих Радхи-Кришны и их спутников из, скажем, Шакти-таттвы? А Радха-Кришна могут существовать в других состояниях и проявлениях, которые уже принципиально дживам непостижимы? Или же это абсолютное проявление Высшей божественной Личности, Реальности?


Могу высказать своё личное мнение, не претендующее на абсолютную истину. Танец раса высшее проявление в том смыле, что это высшее проявление мистического могущества Кришны в Его высших любовных отношениях с Его возлюбленными - гопи. А не в том смысле, что нам что-то недоступно и у Кришны есть особые игры которые мы не можем понять. Отношения Радхи и Кришны доступны для наблюдения их близких спутниц. Другое дело, что Их чувства друг к другу настолько сильны, что трудны для понимания нами. Так как мы сами не способны на такие сильные чувства. Танец раса - это апофеоз игр, когда Кришна одновременно танцует с каждой их многочисленых гопи и каждая чувствует удовлетворение, потому что видит Кришну рядом с собой. Это как грандиозное шоу любви. Как, например, вы смотрите по телевизору концерт любимого исполнителя и испытываете удовольствие, но когда приходите на концерт и там огромное количество людей испытывает такие же чувства что и вы, то эти ощущения усиливаются во много раз. А так у Кришны достаточно много сладких игр, когда чувства достигают наивысшего предела.




> В связи с этим, нужно ли рассматривать утверждение майявади, что безличный аспект Абсолюта является высшей истиной лишь как признание того, что Личность Бога не воспринимается дживой во всей полноте, и за пределами восприятия дживы находится Личность, которая из-за ограничений самой дживы кажется ей безличной, но на самом деле, просто является Личностью высшего, непознаваемого порядка?


Нет. Кришна всегда нам доступен для осознания и понимания как Личность. Как в нашем материальном, так и в духовном теле. Во всей полноте - настолько насколько нам это необходимо для наших отношений с Ним. Чтобы танцевать танец раса, нам не обязательно знать как Кришна творит вселенные во всех подробностях. С этой точки зрения Кришна всегда останется непостижимым. Но для того чтобы наши с Ним отношения достигли полного совершенства, Он вполне постижим.

----------


## Aндрей

> ... А Радха-Кришна могут существовать в других состояниях и проявлениях, которые уже принципиально дживам непостижимы? Или же это абсолютное проявление Высшей божественной Личности, Реальности?
> Можно использовать такую аналогию: собаки (или кошки, точно не помню) могут видеть только в черно-белом спектре, и для них черно-белое изображение их хозяина - вершина их способности к восприятию, совершенство познания. В то же время другие люди, друзья, родственники их хозяина, могут воспринимать его в цветном спектре.
> В связи с этим, нужно ли рассматривать утверждение майявади, что безличный аспект Абсолюта является высшей истиной лишь как признание того, что Личность Бога не воспринимается дживой во всей полноте, и за пределами восприятия дживы находится Личность, которая из-за ограничений самой дживы кажется ей безличной, но на самом деле, просто является Личностью высшего, непознаваемого порядка?
> 
> Харе Кришна


_Одной Своею частью Кришна пронизывает и поддерживает всю вселенную. Но зачем нам, о Рангараджа, знать все эти подробности?_ 
Ведь мы, обычные дживы (включая, но не ограничиваясь, маявади) в принципе не можем постичь непостижимое - или есть варианты?

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Я поясню. Есть такой взгляд, что бог имеет антропоморфную форму, да собственно даже в Бхагаватам говорится о "человеко-подобной форме". А смотря на человека, с точки зрения эволюции легко и логично объяснить, почему у него один рот, два глаза, два уха, почему рот находится не на животе, не на спине, а на голове, поближе к органам восприятия. Почему четыре конечности, почему симметрия. Вы можете видеть, вот обезьяны, они очень похожи, вот собаки, они не так похожи, но также есть сходство. А вот крокодил похож уже не так, хотя можно найти у него те же области мозга, что и у человека, а органы построены по схожим принципам. Т.е., довольно логично провести линии от примитивных форм жизни к более совершенным, что и сделал в основном Дарвин. Другое дело, вы вправе спросить - а зачем это вообще, каковы движущие силы этого процесса? Эволюция никак не может опровергнуть существование бога, наоборот, вполне способна играть роль его инструмента, и в таком смысле логично сказать, что это бог так направил условия среды, чтобы они в итоге сформировали нечто, похожее на человека, и следовательно на него самого.
Но, так или иначе, существует соответствие между условиями среды и строением тела, подстроенного к этим условиям эволюцией. Т.е. у человека две ноги, а не ласты, потому что он ходит по земле, а не плавает в воде, легкие, а не жабры, по той же причине, кожа без шерсти, строение зубов и органов пищеварения приспособлено к поеданию определенной пищи и т.д. 
Иными словами, образ человека полностью детерминирован средой его существования. Произошло это благодаря божьему прлмыслу, или нет, но это так.
Но если мы говорим, что у высшей формы божества форма такая же, как и та форма, что является продуктом воздействия определенной локальной среды, свойственной планете Земля - этому должно быть объяснение. 
Либо, как я уже говорил, эта форма только для взаимодействия с дживами определённого вида, которые по каким-то причинам получили такие же формы, либо... тогда нужно понять, что же такого особенного в земной атмосфере, силе гравитации и других особенностях этой планеты, что Верховная Личность Бога решил принять форму, подходящую именно к этим условиям.

----------


## Prema

> Но если мы говорим, что у высшей формы божества форма такая же, как и та форма, что является продуктом воздействия определенной локальной среды, свойственной планете Земля - этому должно быть объяснение. 
> Либо, как я уже говорил, эта форма только для взаимодействия с дживами определённого вида, которые по каким-то причинам получили такие же формы, либо... тогда нужно понять, что же такого особенного в земной атмосфере, силе гравитации и других особенностях этой планеты, что Верховная Личность Бога решил принять форму, подходящую именно к этим условиям.


В той форме, в которой Кришна пребывает в своей высшей обители на Голоке, в той же форме Он и приходил на Землю во Вриндаван. Об этом говорил и пел Сам Кришна в образе Чайтаньи Махапрабху, об этом писали Госвами в своих трудах. Это та форма, в которой Он может полностью реализовать все свои желания наслаждаться. Кришна не хочет ничего и не занимается ничем кроме игр и наслаждения - это полностью соответствует Его желаниям и Его природе. Всё остальное - разнообразие миров, различные аватары и т.д. - это всё вспомогательное, чтобы привести джив в конце концов в духовный мир и там наслаждать Кришну и наслаждаться самим. И форма человека создана по этому образу. Поэтому ни под кого Кришна не подстраивается приходя в своей форме Шьямасундары, а как раз является Самим Собой, когда Его форма соответствует Его желаниям и Его природе чистого блаженства в самых сокровенных играх.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В связи с этим, нужно ли рассматривать утверждение майявади, что безличный аспект Абсолюта является высшей истиной лишь как признание того, что Личность Бога не воспринимается дживой во всей полноте, и за пределами восприятия дживы находится Личность, которая из-за ограничений самой дживы кажется ей безличной, но на самом деле, просто является Личностью высшего, непознаваемого порядка?


"_Чем больше материального знания примешано к естественному самадхи, тем меньше человек может осознать истину. Чем больше человек способен продвинуться на пути естественного самадхи, сдерживая склонность к спорам, которые подобны министру материального знания, тем больше человек может приоткрыть сокровищницу и постичь неописуемые духовные истины. Сокровищница Вайкунтхи всегда полна. Господь Кришначандра, всеобщий объект любви, постоянно зовет живых существ войти в двери этой сокровищницы.


Мы развеяли все сомнения, которые препятствуют самадхи, теперь мы видим во внутренней сфере Вайкунтхи прекрасный облик Шри Кришны, высшей Личности во Вриндаване. Если бы наше самадхи было осквернено материальным знанием и если бы склонность к спорам, после отказа от мирского знания, вторглась бы в процесс самадхи, тогда мы не приняли бы качества разнообразия духовного мира и отправились бы только в имперсональный Брахман. Но если материальное знание и споры были бы до некоторой степени ослаблены и вторглись бы до некоторой степени только в процесс самадхи, тогда мы приняли бы вечное различие между душой и Сверхдушой, и не более того. Но так как мы полностью подавили эту злую склонность к сомнениям, мы достигли полного осознания прекрасного облика Шри Кришны, высшего прибежища._"
Кришна Самхита, гл. 9 текст 5-6

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я поясню. Есть такой взгляд, что бог имеет антропоморфную форму, да собственно даже в Бхагаватам говорится о "человеко-подобной форме". А смотря на человека, с точки зрения эволюции легко и логично объяснить, почему у него один рот, два глаза, два уха, почему рот находится не на животе, не на спине, а на голове, поближе к органам восприятия. Почему четыре конечности, почему симметрия. Вы можете видеть, вот обезьяны, они очень похожи, вот собаки, они не так похожи, но также есть сходство. А вот крокодил похож уже не так, хотя можно найти у него те же области мозга, что и у человека, а органы построены по схожим принципам. Т.е., довольно логично провести линии от примитивных форм жизни к более совершенным, что и сделал в основном Дарвин. Другое дело, вы вправе спросить - а зачем это вообще, каковы движущие силы этого процесса? Эволюция никак не может опровергнуть существование бога, наоборот, вполне способна играть роль его инструмента, и в таком смысле логично сказать, что это бог так направил условия среды, чтобы они в итоге сформировали нечто, похожее на человека, и следовательно на него самого.
> Но, так или иначе, существует соответствие между условиями среды и строением тела, подстроенного к этим условиям эволюцией. Т.е. у человека две ноги, а не ласты, потому что он ходит по земле, а не плавает в воде, легкие, а не жабры, по той же причине, кожа без шерсти, строение зубов и органов пищеварения приспособлено к поеданию определенной пищи и т.д. 
> Иными словами, образ человека полностью детерминирован средой его существования. Произошло это благодаря божьему прлмыслу, или нет, но это так.
> Но если мы говорим, что у высшей формы божества форма такая же, как и та форма, что является продуктом воздействия определенной локальной среды, свойственной планете Земля - этому должно быть объяснение. 
> Либо, как я уже говорил, эта форма только для взаимодействия с дживами определённого вида, которые по каким-то причинам получили такие же формы, либо... тогда нужно понять, что же такого особенного в земной атмосфере, силе гравитации и других особенностях этой планеты, что Верховная Личность Бога решил принять форму, подходящую именно к этим условиям.


Наблюдение очень хорошее, но неполное. Форма божества духовна. Духовная форма имеет мало отношения к материальной геометрии, антропоморофии и к условиям окружающей материальной среды. Но все таки наша форма, геометрия и сама среда, весь материальный мир напоминают духовный. Но это напоминание не прямое, не материальное, не геометрическое, а связующее. Низшее, высшее, лучшее, худшее, качества, свойства, назначение, обязанности и т.д. , все это имеет сходство и различия. Но главное - связь, все происходит оттуда, из духовного, даже наши материальные условия. Все делается по тем же законам, что и в духовном, даже если эти законы нарушаются, они все равно действуют. Когда законы исполняются, имеет место сходство, когда они нарушаются, имеет место различие. Но даже нарушение происходит по закону. Поэтому геометрия форм именно такая, а не другая, поскольку так диктует закон, единый везде, как у нас, так и в духовном мире. Вся живая и неживая приоода одинаково подчиняется ему. В этом смысле везде царит единообразие и нет разницы между духовным и материальным миром. Разница между нашими мирами не в законе, а методе достижения баланса, устойчивого положения, прибежища в нем. 

В этом смысле мы на разных полюсах. В этом смысле наш мир это Зазеркалье, перевернутый вверх ногами, искаженное отражение. Деревья, растущие корнями вверх. Все лучшее и желательное там, оно же является худшим и его избегают здесь. То, что ценно здесь, совершенно не ценно там и наоборот и т.д. То что здесь вершина взлета, там это дно падения и наоборот. Материальный мир имеет более тонкую природу, чем просто грубоматериальные условия. А тонкая природа происходит из духовной, имеет с ней связь. В этом смысле здесь всё по образу и подобию, не только человек. Подробнее об этом есть в писаниях, ШБ и т.д.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В той форме, в которой Кришна пребывает в своей высшей обители на Голоке, в той же форме Он и приходил на Землю во Вриндаван. Об этом говорил и пел Сам Кришна в образе Чайтаньи Махапрабху, об этом писали Госвами в своих трудах. Это та форма, в которой Он может полностью реализовать все свои желания наслаждаться. Кришна не хочет ничего и не занимается ничем кроме игр и наслаждения - это полностью соответствует Его желаниям и Его природе. Всё остальное - разнообразие миров, различные аватары и т.д. - это всё вспомогательное, чтобы привести джив в конце концов в духовный мир и там наслаждать Кришну и наслаждаться самим. И форма человека создана по этому образу. Поэтому ни под кого Кришна не подстраивается приходя в своей форме Шьямасундары, а как раз является Самим Собой, когда Его форма соответствует Его желаниям и Его природе чистого блаженства в самых сокровенных играх.


Для меня сомнительно, что личность бога может воплотиться в грубоматериальной форме в материальном мире, ведь тогда ему придется надеть на себя маску невежества двойственности. Это сложно представить поскольку бог только начинается там, где заканчивается невежество и двойственность. Уполномоченное воплощение с ограниченными функциями да, но ведь пишут же что воплощается в духовной форме. Ну это невообразимо, начиная с того, что это нельзя увидеть глазами. Прабхупада говорил, а есть ли у вас глаза чтобы увидеть бога? Наши глаза видят только те или иные формы невежества. Поэтому могу поверить в свыше уполномоченных джив, но не более. Вриндаван духовен и это значит что он нематериален. Но если что-то материально, то значит это не Вриндаван.

С другой стороны наше сознание может быть спроецировано на бога, а глаза направлены на невежественный обьект.Так происходит когда мы влюбляемся в этом мире. Мы тогда склонны обожествлять объект своей любви. Ну это такая ловкость рук, форма иллюзии, - любовь настоящая, бог настоящий, но объект любви от этого не перестает быть менее невежественным.

Некоторые возвышения личности способны не оскверняться невежеством объекта, и любить так очень долго, может быть всю жизнь.

Бог может сопоставить себя с материальным обьектом, и в глазах (умах) людей выглядеть богом. Но все равно есть следы невежества. Такой действительно настоящий, но спроецированный  бог обязательно умрет как простой смертный в свое время. Вернее умрет лишь отождествляемое с ним тело невежества и двойственности, а сам бог останется вечно жить, но уже опять будет невидим для глаз невежества. Как и был невидим до этого, при "жизни". Видимо было лишь тело, которое из-за иллюзии казалось богом.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Т.е. Он ограничен этой формой?

----------


## Prema

> Для меня сомнительно, что личность бога может воплотиться в грубоматериальной форме в материальном мире, ведь тогда ему придется надеть на себя маску невежества двойственности.


Кришна приходил в своей изначальной духовной форме. 




> Ну это невообразимо, начиная с того, что это нельзя увидеть глазами. Прабхупада говорил, а есть ли у вас глаза чтобы увидеть бога? Наши глаза видят только те или иные формы невежества. Поэтому могу поверить в свыше уполномоченных джив, но не более. Вриндаван духовен и это значит что он нематериален. Но если что-то материально, то значит это не Вриндаван.


Когда Кришна 5000 лет назад приходил на эту Землю, Он стал виден для всех. Но каждый видел Его по-разному. А когда Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что у нас нет глаз, чтобы увидеть Кришну, он имеет ввиду духовное знание и преданность. Обретя всё это мы становимся способны видеть, Кришну, духовный мир, духовную энергию.

----------


## Prema

> Т.е. Он ограничен этой формой?


Кришна ничем не ограничен. Но это та форма, которая Ему больше всего нравится, когда Он чувствует себя мальчиком-пастушком, играет и наслаждается со своими самыми близкими преданными, которые служат Ему из чистой любви - без страха и благоговения. Потому что эти отношения приносят высшее наслаждение. Может сравнить всё это с материальным миром. В материальном мире чистая бескорыстная любовь также приносит высшее наслаждение. И поэтому когда человек играет роль возлюбленного - он испытывает наивысшие наслаждения, в отличие от других его ролей, например, отца, друга, начальника. И поэтому он хочет вечно пребывать в этой роли и наслаждаться и забыть обо всех остальных своих ролях и обязанностях.

----------


## Prema

> Прабхупада говорил, а есть ли у вас глаза чтобы увидеть бога? Наши глаза видят только те или иные формы невежества. Поэтому могу поверить в свыше уполномоченных джив, но не более. Вриндаван духовен и это значит что он нематериален. Но если что-то материально, то значит это не Вриндаван.


Перефразирую слова Шрилы Прабхупады. А есть ли у вас према, чтобы увидеть Бога? В совершенном состоянии мы будем обладать совершенным знанием и совершенным видением, как в прямом, так и в переносном смысле, как в смысле понимания, так и в смысле зрения. Не надо верить мне, поверьте ачарьям. Всё возможно увидеть, в прямом смысле слова.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Т.е. Он ограничен этой формой?


Какую форму вы имеете в виду? Духовную или материальную? И о каком ограничении речь?

Если про материальную, то это по сути не бог, а мессия. Мессия ограничен миссией. Если мы обратимся к аватарам, то все они ограничены миссией, каждый своей. Миссия ограничена местом, временем, обстоятельствами, необходимостью. Быть может желанием, планами бога. Ограничения миссии очевидны.

Любое желание, будучи спроецировано в материю, ограничено, как и его реализация. Ведь и сама материя ограничена. Она не любая, а конкретная в месте, времени, обстоятельствах. Ограничения налицо.

Также ограничено восприятие мессии, аватара. Тут накладывается ограничения воспринимающих. Одни видели друга, другие врага и т.д. Это зависит уже от деятельности самой личности, а не от бога. Поэтому какой смысл богу показываться в неограниченном виде, если это никто не может воспринять, а соответственно в этом нет никакого смысла. Нерациональная трата усилий.

Если говорить о духовной форме, то следует различать бога и божество. Бог для всех, а божество это личная форма, ограниченная общением с той или иной личностью в месте, времени, обстоятельствах. Тоже нет смысла в неограниченности, т к. сама личность дживы находится в весьма ограниченном положении. 

С другой стороны, божество существо духовное, а любое духовное явление не очень то укладывается в материальные рамки понятия граница. В духовном смысле личность души практически равна личности бога. Просто потому что оба они духовны. Непостижимое единство души с богом. Есть и разница в проявлении качеств, но в восприятии разницы нет. Духовно джива имеет ту же божественную природу, что и бог. И поскольку к духовным явлениям неприменимы материальные понятия границ, а вернее сказать, именно материя накладывает эти границы (см. Цитату из Кришна самхиты выше) то если материя не примешана, то в духовном смысле ограничения нет даже у дживы (непостижимо единой с богом), тем более у самого бога и божества.

Ну и правильно тут говорят, границы эти не материя накладывает на бога, а он сам выбирает эти формы такими, какими считает необходимыми и желательными в данном материальном и духовном контексте. И то, что он выбирает эти формы рационально, не говорит еще о каком-то  ограничении.

И то, что возникают какие-то ограничения, то только потому, что бог личность ответственная, и не нарушает законы, которые сам же и создал во благо всех живущих. Ведь бог и есть источник закона, и если сам же будет его нарушать, то как устоит его царство? 

Так что материальные ограничения необходимы ибо это закон, а духовные зависят лишь от степени духовной чистоты дживы, от степени ее удаленности от материальной скверны.

Сам же бог, как известно, не оскверняется, поэтому материальные ограничения к нему неприменимы кроме тех, какие он сам на себя захочет наложить в какой-то ситуации.

Понятие "материальные ограничения неприменимы" нужно понимать не так, что делаю в материи что хочу, любое беззаконие, а так что духовная чистота бога, божества непоколебима никакой материей. Из духовной чистоты следует отсутствие ограничений. Духовная чистота всегда совпадает с духовным законом. Чем безупречнее следование этому закону, который и есть желание бога, тем выше духовная чистота.

Чисто духовное существо не желает ничего отличного от желаний бога, и так достигает неограниченности самого бога.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кришна приходил в своей изначальной духовной форме. 
> 
> 
> 
> Когда Кришна 5000 лет назад приходил на эту Землю, Он стал виден для всех. Но каждый видел Его по-разному. А когда Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что у нас нет глаз, чтобы увидеть Кришну, он имеет ввиду духовное знание и преданность. Обретя всё это мы становимся способны видеть, Кришну, духовный мир, духовную энергию.


Да, а те кто не обрели преданность, они не могут видеть Бога как он есть, всеблагого. Благого для всех. Они видят тело, считают его своим врагом и т.д. потому что дела их были злы, ибо всякий, делающий злое, ненавидит свет и не идёт к свету, чтобы не обличились дела его.

То есть они не могут видеть бога в изначальной духовной форме. Призма греховных дел искажает их видение, затуманивает их разум.

То же и сейчас, бог не прячется ни от кого, но увидеть его могут только те, кто имеет преданность. Тех он лично приводит к себе. 

Некоторые путают преданность личности бога с преданностью своему желанию наслаждаться личностью бога. Это разные вещи, и они приводят к разным результатам.

----------


## Aндрей

> Я поясню. Есть такой взгляд, что бог имеет антропоморфную форму, да собственно даже в Бхагаватам говорится о "человеко-подобной форме". А смотря на человека, с точки зрения эволюции легко и логично объяснить, почему у него один рот, два глаза, два уха, почему рот находится не на животе, не на спине, а на голове, поближе к органам восприятия. Почему четыре конечности, почему симметрия. Вы можете видеть, вот обезьяны, они очень похожи, вот собаки, они не так похожи, но также есть сходство. А вот крокодил похож уже не так, хотя можно найти у него те же области мозга, что и у человека, а органы построены по схожим принципам. Т.е., довольно логично провести линии от примитивных форм жизни к более совершенным, что и сделал в основном Дарвин. Другое дело, вы вправе спросить - а зачем это вообще, каковы движущие силы этого процесса? Эволюция никак не может опровергнуть существование бога, наоборот, вполне способна играть роль его инструмента, и в таком смысле логично сказать, что это бог так направил условия среды, чтобы они в итоге сформировали нечто, похожее на человека, и следовательно на него самого.
> Но, так или иначе, существует соответствие между условиями среды и строением тела, подстроенного к этим условиям эволюцией. Т.е. у человека две ноги, а не ласты, потому что он ходит по земле, а не плавает в воде, легкие, а не жабры, по той же причине, кожа без шерсти, строение зубов и органов пищеварения приспособлено к поеданию определенной пищи и т.д. 
> Иными словами, образ человека полностью детерминирован средой его существования. Произошло это благодаря божьему прлмыслу, или нет, но это так.
> Но если мы говорим, что у высшей формы божества форма такая же, как и та форма, что является продуктом воздействия определенной локальной среды, свойственной планете Земля - этому должно быть объяснение. 
> Либо, как я уже говорил, эта форма только для взаимодействия с дживами определённого вида, которые по каким-то причинам получили такие же формы, либо... тогда нужно понять, что же такого особенного в земной атмосфере, силе гравитации и других особенностях этой планеты, что Верховная Личность Бога решил принять форму, подходящую именно к этим условиям.


Я вас понял (вроде бы))
----
Почему то вспомнилась такая цитатка (простите за офтоп): _И сказал им: суббота для человека, а не человек для субботы_; Мк 2:27

Я к тому что есть версия, что Бог первичней природы и условий обитания, и возможно что он сам эти условия и придумал такими под свою форму.. ну или все это в комплексе проявил, типа как Вриндаван Голоки - там же все его внутренние высшие энергии и все ко всему прилажено одновременно.. Ну и Земля тоже неизвестно к чему и как планировалась, вполне возможно что под высшую форму Бога (двурукую.. хотя есть же и многорукие еще). 
В общем сам ямадут Брахма ногу сломит, вычислять этого Кришну и его деяния.
А еще же есть его аватары рыб, черепах, вепрей и пр...

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Да, возможно, первичнее. Хотя, нмв, более распространён взгляд (у гаудиев), что бог составляет неразрывное и вечное единство со своей внутренней природой, а материальная природа - суть ее тень. Первоначально мой вопрос был вызван чуаством смущения от того, что человеческая форма кажется утилитарной, заточенной под нашу среду обитания, физические параметры конкретно планеты Земля, и непонятно, почему высшее существо, высшая реальность должна выглядеть именно так? Кажется более логичным, что это какой-то непостижимое супер-космическое сверхразумное СВЕРХЛИЧНОСТНОЕ, сверхчувствующее сверхживое сверсущество, а Кришна, которого мы знаем благодаря Шриле Прабхупаде и другим ачарьям, это проявление этого существа, абсолютное, полное, которое существует для игр с определенного рода дживами. Понимаю, что звучит довольно по-майявадски, но на самом деле не так, потому что личностный принцип остаётся верховенствующим.
Просто трудно понять: что такого необычного и совершенного в человеческой форме? Почему 5 пальцев на руке, а не 7, или 108? Почему одна голова, а не две, или три? Почему один нос? Почему вообще нос? И т.д. Понятно, что нам могут иногда некоторые человеческие формы казаться совершенными и прекрасными, но если взглянуть беспристрастно,то в человеческой форме нет ничего необычного.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Можно и так сказать. Но можно и по-другому. Бог требует от душ полной преданности, т.е., отдать ему все. Хотя все и так ему принадлежит, - важна эмоция, чувство предания. Однако, сам не спешит отвечать, ведь он бог, кто может ему указать или его осудить. Т.о., складывается впечатление, что маленькая, немощная джива должна "предаться на 100%", а всемогущий бог, позевывая, оценивает ее придирчиво и все время ищет недостатки? Да, это естественно, таков порядок вещей и ничего с этим не сделать. Но соответствует ли нашему чувству справедливости (или, тем более, милости) такой порядок - маленькая, ничего "за душой" не имеющая джива должна отдать все всемогущему, владеющему всем богу, который, в свою очередь, ничего ей не обещает? Корректен такой подход, как вы считаете?

----------


## Prema

> Да, а те кто не обрели преданность, они не могут видеть Бога как он есть, всеблагого. Благого для всех. Они видят тело, считают его своим врагом и т.д. потому что дела их были злы, ибо всякий, делающий злое, ненавидит свет и не идёт к свету, чтобы не обличились дела его.
> 
> То есть они не могут видеть бога в изначальной духовной форме. Призма греховных дел искажает их видение, затуманивает их разум.
> 
> То же и сейчас, бог не прячется ни от кого, но увидеть его могут только те, кто имеет преданность. Тех он лично приводит к себе.


Да. 




> Некоторые путают преданность личности бога с преданностью своему желанию наслаждаться личностью бога. Это разные вещи, и они приводят к разным результатам.


Искренний вайшнав всегда находится под руководством гуру, сначала своего дикша-гуру, а на высоких ступенях бхакти под непосредственным руководством Кришны. Поэтому ошибки возможны, но они будут быстро исправлены. Если Кришна является нашим шикша-гуру, то нам уже не нужно опасаться ошибок, Кришна быстро поможет нам их исправить. Билвамангала Тхакур в своей «Кришна-карнамрите» прославялет своих гуру: 

«Вся слава Чинтамани! Вся слава моему духовному учителю, 
Сомагири! Вся слава моему шикша-гуру, Верховному Господу, чья 
корона украшена павлиньим пером, и у чьих лотосных стоп, 
которые подобны древу желаний, Джайашри (Шри Радха) 
наслаждается трансцендентными расами супружеских игр!» 

От самого человека, зависит насколько он искренен, как сильно он стремится к Кришне, какого гуру он выберет и в каких будет с ним отношениях, насколько он предастся Кришне и как быстро Кришна станет его шикша-гуру. А без этого наш путь не будет успешным, потому что только своими усилиями мы не можем достичь совершенства.

----------


## Prema

> Бог требует от душ полной преданности, т.е., отдать ему все. Хотя все и так ему принадлежит, - важна эмоция, чувство предания. Однако, сам не спешит отвечать, ведь он бог, кто может ему указать или его осудить. Т.о., складывается впечатление, что маленькая, немощная джива должна "предаться на 100%", а всемогущий бог, позевывая, оценивает ее придирчиво и все время ищет недостатки? Да, это естественно, таков порядок вещей и ничего с этим не сделать. Но соответствует ли нашему чувству справедливости (или, тем более, милости) такой порядок - маленькая, ничего "за душой" не имеющая джива должна отдать все всемогущему, владеющему всем богу, который, в свою очередь, ничего ей не обещает? Корректен такой подход, как вы считаете?


Может это ваши личные впечатления?  :smilies:  Потому что мои впечатления Кришной другие. Я считаю, что Кришна мне даёт очень много, причём не заслуженно. Не обладая соответствующими качествами, я полна недостатков, и не смотря на это Кришна всегда очень милостив ко мне. Я хочу предаваться Кришне всё больше и больше, потому что я считаю, что я делаю это в недостаточной степени, и потому, что это очень приятно. В моей голове это не укладывается, как такой маленькой и незначительной душе как я Кришна даёт так много и даже отдаёт Самого Себя.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Просто трудно понять: что такого необычного и совершенного в человеческой форме? Почему 5 пальцев на руке, а не 7, или 108? Почему одна голова, а не две, или три? Почему один нос? Почему вообще нос? И т.д. Понятно, что нам могут иногда некоторые человеческие формы казаться совершенными и прекрасными, но если взглянуть беспристрастно,то в человеческой форме нет ничего необычного.


Ничего необычного. Осьминог, у которого рот где-то в ногах, он тоже по образу и подобию. Образ и подобие, тень, лежит не в материальной плоскости, не в геометрии форм. Паукам красивы паучьи красавицы с 8 глазами, людям человеческие. С двумя. Образ паучьего бога выглядел бы суперпауком, образ человеческого напоминает супермена. Человеческие части тела и органы материально функциональны + носят отпечаток тонкого тела, то есть кармы. Соответствуют желаниям эга. 

Поэтому они и прекрасны, что соответствуют нашим желаниям. В прошлой жизни ты это хотел, а в этой получил. Что может быть прекраснее? Но эта красота не сама в себе, а для тех кто ее ищет именно такую, а не другую. Всем нравится то, что соответствует их желаниям.

Поэтому эгу красива материя, а душе красив Бог.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Знаете к чему приводит очень сильная слепая вера? Почитайте по ближней истории что-нибудь о коммунизме, фашизме, христианстве, например.
> Но спасибо очередной бесплатный диагноз от специалиста, хоть я и так знаю что у меня слабая вера и нигде не говорю что она сильная... а сомнения я пожалуй оставлю, они дороги мне как память и как предохранитель от состояния молящего фарисея, предпочту мытаря и солому на улице, вашей сытой уверенности и надмению. 
> И я уже перечитал все это и еще то, что вера без дел мертва - можете показать мне веру вашу с делами вашими.. или вы просто спроецировали свое состояние на меня и тоже не имеете веры?


Я про слепую веру вам ничего не писал. Как раз наоборот. У меня с верой все в порядке. Сомнения ранее были разные, но постепенно ушли благодаря шастрам, практике и общению с опытными преданными.Чего и вам желаю. 
Надменность и пренебрежение я вижу именно в ваших постах. Вечные сомнения до добра не доведут. 
Все ваши слова говорят о том, что вы разочаровались в Сознании Кришны и стали относится к нему пренебрежительно, несерьёзно, даже оскорбительно. И это видно практически в каждом вашем ответе всем, кому пишете.  А ваша фраза про медитацию на мальчика....  Что вы тут написываете тогда, раз все вас не устраивает? Вам разжевали уже вдоль и поперёк все ваши вопросы. Но вы все равно это не примете....
Про вас очень точно Кришна сказал, что для таких людей нет счастья ни в этой жизни, ни в следующей. 
Прощайте.

----------


## Aндрей

> Я про слепую веру вам ничего не писал. Как раз наоборот. У меня с верой все в порядке. Сомнения ранее были разные, но постепенно ушли благодаря шастрам, практике и общению с опытными преданными.Чего и вам желаю.


 Почему же вы не показываете дел ваших? 
Я общался с сотнями людей из разных религий и абсолютное большинство их них уверено как и вы, что только у них все пучком и самая правильная вера, а все другие в ереси и будут гореть в соответствующих местах, в которые вы меня уже определили. Ну как я могу пройти мимо такого нектара

Еще любопытно что это вообще за зверь такой "ВЕРА". Почему вы верите что ваша вера верная и окончательная? Вы так доверяете своему внешнему уму, что думаете что он почитал-послушал и все правильно понял? А вдруг он вас обманул





> Надменность и пренебрежение я вижу именно в ваших постах. Вечные сомнения до добра не доведут.


 Каждый видит в другом то, чем грешит сам (с). Я хотя бы это признаю. Свою греховность, безверие. 
Какие бы сомнения я не имел, у них есть причины и у тех причин есть причины и если докрутить до конца, то мы упремся в Причину всех причин - если вы недовольны моим состояние, то вы недовольным Им... как и я, так в чем между нами разница по вопросу недовольства Кришной? Есть разница в степени самообмана, но тут тоже не в силах человека направить движение стоп своих.. и глина ли скажет горшечнику "зачем ты сделал меня таким"





> Все ваши слова говорят о том, что вы разочаровались в Сознании Кришны и стали относится к нему пренебрежительно, несерьёзно, даже оскорбительно. И это видно практически в каждом вашем ответе всем, кому пишете.


 Это они вам такое говорят, потому что это ваша внутренняя реальность... которую вы упорно отрицаете. Переходите ко мне на темную сторону и вам откроется гораздо больше, чем вы могли найти в ваших унылых шастрах!




> А ваша фраза про медитацию на мальчика....


 _Странная, если не сказать больше_...?
На секунду я подумал что и вы не так потеряны...........





> Что вы тут написываете тогда, раз все вас не устраивает? Вам разжевали уже вдоль и поперёк все ваши вопросы. Но вы все равно это не примете....
> Про вас очень точно Кришна сказал, что для таких людей нет счастья ни в этой жизни, ни в следующей.


 Да ладно, эти передергивания, уход от сути вопроса, манипуляии, перевод на мою жалкую личность, вы действительно считаете ответами на вопрос о свободе воли? 
Ну хоть на один ответьте - свобода воли у ложного эго, или у дживатмы? 



> Прощайте.


Бог простит. Если захочет.

----------


## Aндрей

> На темную сторону не удастся. Человек не приспособлен для этого.


Что, только богам позволено быть темными как грозовая туча?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Почитайте про лилы во Вриндаване может что-то позволит вам Кришна понять насчет эмоций, их присутствия и иллюзорной необходимости


Хотите сказать, что пребываете во вриндаванских лилах?  Ну что ж, все может быть – на моей памяти много чудес было. Может и Вы тоже чудо и уникум, кто знает.
Единственно что точно знаю, что вриндаванские ли лилы где-то с кем-то происходят или лилы ума – это точно определит только время. Тоже кстати Шри Кришна в Форме Калы.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Почему же вы не показываете дел ваших? 
> Я общался с сотнями людей из разных религий и абсолютное большинство их них уверено как и вы, что только у них все пучком и самая правильная вера, а все другие в ереси и будут гореть в соответствующих местах, в которые вы меня уже определили. Ну как я могу пройти мимо такого нектара
> 
> Еще любопытно что это вообще за зверь такой "ВЕРА". Почему вы верите что ваша вера верная и окончательная? Вы так доверяете своему внешнему уму, что думаете что он почитал-послушал и все правильно понял? А вдруг он вас обманул
> 
> 
>  Каждый видит в другом то, чем грешит сам (с). Я хотя бы это признаю. Свою греховность, безверие. 
> Какие бы сомнения я не имел, у них есть причины и у тех причин есть причины и если докрутить до конца, то мы упремся в Причину всех причин - если вы недовольны моим состояние, то вы недовольным Им... как и я, так в чем между нами разница по вопросу недовольства Кришной? Есть разница в степени самообмана, но тут тоже не в силах человека направить движение стоп своих.. и глина ли скажет горшечнику "зачем ты сделал меня таким"
> 
> ...


 В каком месте я сказал, что только Сознание Кришны истинное послание, а все остальное ересь? У каждого свой путь к Богу. Зачем вы нагло врете, приписывая мне то, чего я не писал? 
Если вы признаете свое безверие, то что вы делаете на этом форуме? Вам не нужны ничьи ответы! Тогда что вам тут надо? Оскорблять нас? "Унылые шастры"? "Медитировать на мальчика"? 
Про свободу воли вам разжевали выше во всех подробностях и с примерами. А толку? Вы же не за этим здесь!

----------


## Aндрей

> Хотите сказать, что пребываете во вриндаванских лилах?  Ну что ж, все может быть – на моей памяти много чудес было. Может и Вы тоже чудо и уникум, кто знает.
> Единственно что точно знаю, что вриндаванские ли лилы где-то с кем-то происходят или лилы ума – это точно определит только время. Тоже кстати Шри Кришна в Форме Калы.


Зачем же повторяться с какими то прошлыми ковбойскими играми. Это был пример того, как наивны ваши призывы к спокойствию, умиротворенности и прочей отреченческой пурге, которую Кришна на словах вроде как провозглашал, а на деле занимался совсем другими расами и лилами.
Просто поражаюсь как вам промыты мозги, что не приходит в голову соотнести.
Да, в пределах материальной природы все ограничено временем, пространством и мыслью. Однако несравненные и непревзойденные качества Бога всегда безграничны. Порой Он скрывает их с помощью Своей энергии, но Его возвышенные преданные неизменно узнают Его. 
Насладившись вволю божественными играми, Господь Кришна покидает этот мир, но, уйдя отсюда, погружается в раздумья: "Я давно не одаривал обитателей этого мира чистым любовным служением Мне. Без такой любви существование материального мира теряет всякий смысл. Повсюду в мире люди почитают Меня согласно букве священных писаний. Но одного лишь следования правилам и предписаниям недостаточно, чтобы полюбить Меня так, как Меня любят Мои преданные во Враджабхуми. Зная о Моих богатствах, весь мир взирает на Меня с благоговением и почтением. Однако преданность, ослабленная таким благоговением, не привлекает Меня. Тот, кто в благоговении служит Мне, следуя предписаниям шастр, достигает мира Вайкунтхи и обретает один из четырех видов освобождения, но это не про моих настоящих преданных.. в этот раз Я не положу начало религии этого века и весь мир не затанцует от счастья, наслаждаясь четырьмя расами любовного преданного служения. Я просто немножко поразвлекаюсь на форуме krishna.ru в облике демона, чтобы Своим примером учить участников настоящему преданному служению и явлю тут немножко темных игр"

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Я просто немножко поразвлекаюсь на форуме krishna.ru в облике демона, чтобы Своим примером учить участников настоящему преданному служению и явлю тут немножко темных игр"


Из облика демона, даже если он принят всего лишь для развлечения, потом очень трудно выбраться. Прирастает достаточно плотно и надолго. 
Так что будьте осторожны, уважаемый Андрей.

----------


## Aндрей

> В каком месте я сказал, что только Сознание Кришны истинное послание, а все остальное ересь? У каждого свой путь к Богу. Зачем вы нагло врете, приписывая мне то, чего я не писал?


В какой части я говорил о Сознании Кришны, да еще в отношении вас? Опять врете и опять не признаете этого (в отличии от меня). 
Я сказал что вы считаете вашу веру лучше, превозноситесь надо мной и вы опять и опять это подтверждаете, хотя на словах вроде как отрицаете. 






> Если вы признаете свое безверие, то что вы делаете на этом форуме?


По вашему на форум должны заходить только здоровые верующие, а больным и ищущим Кришну тут места нет? Даже не знаю кем вас считать после таких заявлений.




> Вам не нужны ничьи ответы! Тогда что вам тут надо? Оскорблять нас? "Унылые шастры"? "Медитировать на мальчика"?


А что мне врать, если шастры действительно унылые для меня, я так честно и говорю, чем вы недовольны? 
Бог оскорбляем не бывает(с). А вам бы еще поработать над своими эмоциями, раз вас так колбасит от невинных шуток, или цветов тела и одежды Кришны.. я даже начинаю сомневаться, действительно ли я тут демон

А уж кто скажет что Кришна девочка, пусть первый бросит в меня Говардханом.




> Про свободу воли вам разжевали выше во всех подробностях и с примерами. А толку? Вы же не за этим здесь!


На элементарные вопросы не смогли ответить, воды налили по методичкам и думаете что это ответы. Впрочем у вас это похоже врожденное - не думать, а пересказывать чужие вбросы

----------


## Aндрей

> Из облика демона, даже если он принят всего лишь для развлечения, потом очень трудно выбраться. Прирастает достаточно плотно и надолго. 
> Так что будьте осторожны, уважаемый Андрей.


Вот в этом вам почему то большое доверие. 
Спасибо, постараюсь не перегнуть ни в какую сторону. Ведь вовсе не вкушать с древа знания добра и зла тоже не вариант:
_Вырваться из круговорота рождений и смертей и в полной мере насладиться даром бессмертия может только тот, кто способен одновременно понять процесс погружения в невежество и процесс совершенствования трансцендентного знания._

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спор и переход на личности удалены.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Вот в этом вам почему то большое доверие. 
> Спасибо, постараюсь не перегнуть ни в какую сторону. Ведь вовсе не вкушать с древа знания добра и зла тоже не вариант:
> _Вырваться из круговорота рождений и смертей и в полной мере насладиться даром бессмертия может только тот, кто способен одновременно понять процесс погружения в невежество и процесс совершенствования трансцендентного знания._


Тут одни хорошие люди, внимательно читающие данные обсуждения, попросили лично Вам, уважаемый Андрей, передать вот эту ссылку: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...+выбора

На мой взгляд Вы на это не обратите особого внимания, но раз люди попросили - выкладываю.

----------


## Aндрей

> Тут одни хорошие люди, внимательно читающие данные обсуждения, попросили лично Вам, уважаемый Андрей, передать вот эту ссылку: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...+выбора
> 
> На мой взгляд Вы *на это не обратите особого внимания*, но раз люди попросили - выкладываю.


Ну да, вы правы, не нахожу ничего достойного моего высочайшего внимания... довольно примитивные попытки объяснить ситуацию из категории ачиньтя, как я ее (не)понимаю. И еще я не понимаю - неужели вам и вашим "внимательно читающим людям" понятны и устраивают эти объяснения?? Или вы просто слепо верите и не пытаетесь глубоко задумываться.... 
Если для нашего ума непознаваемо даже одновременное единство и различие индивидуальной и высшей души, то как можно раздувать щеки и заявлять что понимаешь у "кого из них" есть свобода воли...................

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Имхо - очень примитивные представления о возможностях Параматмы. Думаете Она не знает и не направляет ваш выбор и в этих случаях? Чем докажите?
> Вы же не можете повторить время и сделать по другому. Да и в этом случае мало что меняется


Ну вы можете понаблюдать природу, и в результате наблюдений, сделать вывод, разумна природа или нет. Если природа разумна, то параматма, стоящая за ней, тоже разумна. А ваша воля может быть не разумной, в этом ее ложная свобода. Ваша воля может противоречить воле Параматмы. Вы пытаетесь оторвать Параматму от жизни. То, что она санкционирует наши глупости, совсем не значит, что ее желания совпадают с нашими.

Она бы хотела, чтобы мы поступали согласно дхарме, т.к. она не оторвана от целей и задач жизни, а мы поступаем согласно адхарме, т.к. мы считаем что хотим что вздумается и делаем как хотим, в этом наша оторванность от реальной духовной жизни.

Сами желания не являются нашими, наша свобода воли в методе их реализации. Как уже говорили, свобода Воли - это не свобода желаний. Желания возникают не по нашей воле, но наша воля в методе реализации желаний.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> _Для того, кто видит Меня во всем сущем и все сущее во Мне, Я никогда не буду потерян, и он никогда не будет потерян для Меня._
> 
> Вы конечно можете не видеть Кришну ни за желаниями, ни за талантами, ни за возможностями, причинами, волей и пр., но я вижу его во всем, включая (не)ваше желание не видеть его во всем.


Бог всеблагой и хочет всем блага, лежание на диване не всегда является благом. Чье-то нежелание видеть Бога не является желанием Бога. Бог хочет чтобы все видели его таким как он есть. То, что люди не хотят видеть Бога как он есть, это их проблема, а не проблема Бога. Свет пришел в мир, но люди возлюбили тьму более чем свет, ибо дела их были злы....

Тот кто видит Бога во всем, он не просто говорит, что видит Бога как материалист - всё значит материально всё, он еще и может объяснить каким образом Бог находится во всем, а все в нем. То есть обладает духовным пониманием, каким образом Бог находится во всем, и всё в нем. С материальной точки зрения это непостижимо, а с духовной легко понятно.

Поэтому когда материалисты говорят, что всё, то есть вся материя - это Бог, цитируя БГ, они лукавят, т.к. не понимают, что Бог не материален.

Материя это лишь отделенная часть энергий Бога, а не сам Бог. Не следует материально трактовать писания - "видит меня во всем сущем". Меня, но не меня. 

Видит меня? да. Видит меня? Нет. С духовной точки зрения в этих двух высказываниях нет противоречия. Язык слишком материалей. Кого меня? Личность, энергию, какую энергию? Что-то видит, а что-то нет. Приравнивать Бога и отделенные от него энергии, -  это некорректно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Далась вам всем эта дорога куда-то, к какой-то цели. Попробуйте идти не ради цели и действовать не ради плодов.
> Впрочем да, выбор то не ваш


В жизни всегда есть цель и эта цель придает жизни смысл. Кто не идет к высшей цели, жизнь того лишена смысла.

Идти ради цели и действовать ради плодов не одно и то же. Вы некорректно приравняли эти вещи.

Цель может не заключаться в плодах, а быть выше их. Это принцип ягьи. Кто идет к высшей цели, получает всё, даже если не хочет этого,
а кто идет к плодам, тот теряет высшую цель. Это и есть причина падения.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> И еще я не понимаю - неужели вам и вашим "внимательно читающим людям" понятны и устраивают эти объяснения?? Или вы просто слепо верите и не пытаетесь глубоко задумываться....


Про внимательночитающих людей сказать не могу, поскольку они мне свое понимание не открывали, мне же достаточно моего жизненного опыта, основанного именно на моем понимании вайшнавской практики.  





> Если для нашего ума непознаваемо даже одновременное единство и различие индивидуальной и высшей души, то как можно раздувать щеки и заявлять что понимаешь у "кого из них" есть свобода воли...................


Если для Вашего ума что-то непонятно, то действительно лучше ничего не раздувать. Мое же понимание таково, что жизнь слишком жестка, да и коротка вдобавок, чтобы делать вид. Лучше понять то, что можешь понять, да и житиём своим доказать что на самом деле что-то понял.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> В жизни всегда есть цель и эта цель придает жизни смысл. Кто не идет к высшей цели, жизнь того лишена смысла.


Совершенно справедливо: даже когда человек говорит, что в его жизни нет особого смысла, то именно в отрицании смысла своей жизни и заключен смысл его жизни )) А по большому счету смысл такой отрицающей смысл жизни – это просто попытка прямо или косвенно понаслаждаться материей.  
Что же до высшего смысла, то могу от себя добавить, что в связи с данной нам свободой выбора, человек сам выбирает критерий оценки «высшести» своих целей. Ну и как ответ от этой самой жизни и получает те или иные последствия своих пониманий высшего.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Что же до высшего смысла, то могу от себя добавить, что в связи с данной нам свободой выбора, человек сам выбирает критерий оценки «высшести» своих целей. Ну и как ответ от этой самой жизни и получает те или иные последствия своих пониманий высшего.


Чем хороша духовная практика, так это практичностью. В ней понимание высшего может быть практически сразу же реализовано на практике.
Иначе в чем заключается понимание, если оно непрактично? Понимание означает применение.

И как результат этой реализации высшего, последствия реализации приходят практически одновременно с выбором реализуемого высшего. И можно сразу же проверить практически правильность своих критериев оценки "высшести" своих целей, и тут же по результатам внести коррективы, если высшесть оказалась не настоящей или недостаточно высокой.

Высшесть, она именно так и достигается, постоянными коррективами реализации оной в зависимости от тут же приходящих последствий этой реализации, т.к. все мы заблудшие больше или меньше.

Таким образом можно перейти от теоретического понимания высшего к практической плоскости служения высшему.

И в результате получаем, что человек то он выбирает, но только на начальном этапе. А далее само высшее свидетельсвует о себе более или менее, в зависимости от правильности первоначальной точки выбора. И то, что менее, всего может быть подкорректировано и сделано более. Поэтому по сути, начальный выбор ничего не значит. Любая дорога может привести на любую. Главное - упорство в движении к высшему. Нужно понимать, что высшее далеко, но доступно. Нужно только идти к нему.

Так вот и движемся от низшего к высшему. Корректируя направление ума и наблюдая свидетельства реализации. И эти последствия, реализации, ответ от жизни, их не нужно ждать годами, они приходят сразу же. В этом достоинство метода мантра медитации.

Поэтому не нужно переоценивать роль выбора человека (сам выбирает высшее). Высшее всегда недоступно с нашего положения. Главное - стремление человека. Человек сам выбирает, но всегда может и подкорректировать свой выбор. Рыба знает где глубже, а человек где лучше.

То есть выбор человека, это не что-то фиксированное. Не приговор. А, вот этот человек правильно выбрал, а этот неправильно. И теперь, раз он неправильно, ну всё, теперь получай последствия, чертов демон и гори в аду. Вечно. Нет. 

Ведь все вначале выбирают неправильно. Но всегда можно наблюдать последствия, и внести изменения. В жизни это долго, а в мантре это быстро. В мантре за день медитации можно прожить тысячу жизней.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Надо срочно сказать что-то возвышенное, умное и чтобы всем нравилось...

----------


## rangaraja nambi

> Мне не жалко.  Могу попробовать ответить, но не более чем мне известно.
> 
> Никакой мести – просто исполнение желания тех, кто захотел попробовать пожить отдельно, ибо как и говорится в «Шри Ишопанишад»: Господь Бог  с незапамятных времен исполняет желания каждого. 
> А полностью отдельный от Себя мир даже Он создать не в состоянии, поскольку кто-то ж должен этот целый мир поддерживать, а никто кроме Кришны (Вишну, Нараяны) с поддерживанием просто не справится. Более того, даже самсарный мир поддерживается исключительно Им, просто делается это ну почти незаметно для обусловленных джив.  Да и страдания обусловленных джив в этом мире, это не Воля Господа Бога, а результат неправильных представлений и неправильных действий обусловленных джив, коии неправильные действия как раз и и ведут к страданиям. Впрочем даже для этих условий созданы карма и гуны материальной природы (нужны ж хоть какие-то рычаги управления миром, если Бог вроде как и непроявлен…) и например житие в саттве, то есть упорядочение жизнедеятельности, может существенно снизить страдания.
> Снизить, но не уничтожить полностью, поскольку корневым страданием в самсарном мире является забвение дживами своей вечной духовной природы и забвение своей вечной духовной деятельности, однако ж желание чего-то вечно-нерущимого и побуждает джив искать счастье и смысл жизни во временных, материальных предметах. Но так как временное не удовлетворяет вечных по сути существ, пусть даже забывших о своей вечности, то и происходит одно сплошное мучение, которое и побуждает снова и снова искать вечного во временном, но разумеется не находя такового. Это то и называется самсара…   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо за ответы. Все обстоятельно и весомо. 
Я в принципе не переоцениваю свою способность понимать. 




> А полностью отдельный от Себя мир даже Он создать не в состоянии, поскольку кто-то ж должен этот целый мир поддерживать, а никто кроме Кришны (Вишну, Нараяны) с поддерживанием просто не справится. Более того, даже самсарный мир поддерживается исключительно Им, просто делается это ну почти незаметно для обусловленных джив.


Понимаете, я тоже так думал - ну понятно, если Кришна не проявлен, то все будет рушиться, страдания, тоска печаль, потому что все хорошее от него. Но сейчас мне кажется, что без его решения, желания и плана, а не просто ввиду его отсутствия, сам по себе не был таким как он есть.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Надо срочно сказать что-то возвышенное, умное и чтобы всем нравилось...



Даже не представляете как вы правы. Чтобы понравилось не всем эгам, а всем душам. Саркастический настрой для этой всеблагой цели не подойдёт.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Понимаете, я тоже так думал - ну понятно, если Кришна не проявлен, то все будет рушиться, страдания, тоска печаль, потому что все хорошее от него. Но сейчас мне кажется, что без его решения, желания и плана, а не просто ввиду его отсутствия, сам по себе не был таким как он есть.


План есть, и чтобы понять его, нужно посмотреть на материальный мир с духовной точки зрения, а не наоборот.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Понимаете, я тоже так думал - ну понятно, если Кришна не проявлен, то все будет рушиться, страдания, тоска печаль, потому что все хорошее от него


Разумеется: «О завоеватель богатств, нет истины превыше Меня. Все сущее покоится на Мне, подобно жемчужинам, нанизанным на нить»





> Но сейчас мне кажется, что без его решения, желания и плана, а не просто ввиду его отсутствия, сам по себе не был таким как он есть.


Разумеется: «О Брахма, все, что обладает какой-то ценностью, но при этом кажется не связанным со Мной, – нереально. Знай же, что это – Моя иллюзорная энергия, отблеск света во тьме»

----------


## rangaraja nambi

> Даже не представляете как вы правы. Чтобы понравилось не всем эгам, а всем душам. Саркастический настрой для этой всеблагой цели не подойдёт.


Думаете всем душам может понравится что-то одно? 
Странно, похоже у слова "эго" нет мн. числа... Как бы намекает, что это одна такая вещь на всех. 
Где вы видите сарказм? Я вам не это, чтобы то, что не это!

----------


## rangaraja nambi

> Разумеется: «О завоеватель богатств, нет истины превыше Меня. Все сущее покоится на Мне, подобно жемчужинам, нанизанным на нить»
> 
> Разумеется: «О Брахма, все, что обладает какой-то ценностью, но при этом кажется не связанным со Мной, – нереально. Знай же, что это – Моя иллюзорная энергия, отблеск света во тьме»


И где в этих двух "разумеется" место для дживы, которая действует вопреки воли Кришны?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> И где в этих двух "разумеется" место для дживы, которая действует вопреки воли Кришны?


В этих двух цитатах всего лишь на мой взгляд подтверждаются Ваши два утверждения. О том, что если Кришна не проявлен, то все будет рушиться, страдания, тоска печаль, потому что все хорошее от него, а также о том, что без Его решения, желания и плана, а не просто ввиду его отсутствия, сам по себе не был таким как он есть.

Что же до "вопреки", то возможно подойдет вот эта цитата: "...природа является причиной всех материальных причин и следствий, а живое существо - причиной разнообразных страданий и радостей, которые оно испытывает в материальном мире"

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Думаете всем душам может понравится что-то одно?


Ну Кришна же всепривлекающий. Ведь Кришна источник всех энергий, поэтому все энергии привлекаются Кришной.

----------


## Митрий

> Что же до "вопреки", то возможно подойдет вот эта цитата: "...природа является причиной всех материальных причин и следствий, а живое существо - причиной разнообразных страданий и радостей, которые оно испытывает в материальном мире"


Вы предполагаете, что "...природа является причиной всех материальных причин и следствий, а живое существо - причиной разнообразных страданий и радостей, которые оно испытывает в материальном мире" вопреки воле Кришны?!

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Вы предполагаете, что "...природа является причиной всех материальных причин и следствий, а живое существо - причиной разнообразных страданий и радостей, которые оно испытывает в материальном мире" вопреки воле Кришны?!


Данное положение вещей разумеется имеет место быть по воле Кришны. А что?

----------


## Aндрей

> Данное положение вещей разумеется имеет место быть по воле Кришны. А что?


А то, что вопрос был: "И где в этих двух "разумеется" место для дживы, которая действует вопреки воли Кришны?"
Теперь вы добавили третий путь и он все равно ведет к Кришне.

Напоминаю: _Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение._

----------


## Митрий

> Данное положение вещей разумеется имеет место быть по воле Кришны. А что?


Этим вы опровергаете свое сообщение - см. выше №1046.

----------


## Aндрей

> Этим вы опровергаете свое сообщение - см. выше №1046.


_Она девочка, она так видит_..
Точнее исходя из другого видения, это ее видение исходит от Кришны с некими целями.. или без них )

----------


## Митрий

> И где в этих двух "разумеется" место для дживы, которая действует вопреки воли Кришны?


А что такое "воля Кришны"? Если совершается бхакти, это по воле Кришны? Если совершается страшная апарадха, это по воле Кришны?

----------


## Aндрей

> А что такое "воля Кришны"? Если совершается бхакти, это по воле Кришны? Если совершается страшная апарадха, это по воле Кришны?


Если Кришна хочет чему-то произойти, то никто не может помешать. Если Кришна не хочет, то никто не сможет совершить-с..

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Этим вы опровергаете свое сообщение - см. выше №1046.


Ничуть не опровергаю. Поскольку «по воле Кришны» в этом случае касается именно тех джив, коии захотели посуществовать в таком месте, где Кришна вроде как явственно не проявлен. Вот для них Кришной и был сконструирован самсарный мир, где "...природа является причиной всех материальных причин и следствий, а живое существо - причиной разнообразных страданий и радостей, которые оно испытывает в материальном мире". Иначе говоря, такая причинная природа, воздействуя на которую, можно получить кармические следствия. Приносящие определенным образом воздействующих на него дживам, либо радости, либо страдания. То есть в наличии просто хорошо работающий кармический механизм, за которым Кришну вроде как и не видно. 
И одновременно это все вопреки изначальной воле Кришны, желающему обмениваться с живыми существами осознанными любовными отношениями.   
Так что чем пытаться ловить меня за слово, обдумайте лучше в какое место попали и что вам с этим со всем делать.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Если Кришна хочет чему-то произойти, то никто не может помешать. Если Кришна не хочет, то никто не сможет совершить-с..


Если не ошибаюсь, то Кришна как Бхагаван именно таким образом Лично курирует жизнь и деятельность только Своих преданных.
Всем же остальным , предоставляя получать то, что кармически заработали и осуществлять то, что кармически желают. И в этом случае Кришна как Параматма, просто приглядывает за этим процессом.

----------


## Митрий

> Если Кришна хочет чему-то произойти, то никто не может помешать. Если Кришна не хочет, то никто не сможет совершить-с..


По этой логике, если страшная апарадха совершена, значит, Кришна хотел этого.

----------


## Aндрей

> Если не ошибаюсь, то Кришна как Бхагаван именно таким образом Лично курирует жизнь и деятельность только Своих преданных.
> Всем же остальным , предоставляя получать то, что кармически заработали и осуществлять то, что кармически желают. И в этом случае Кришна как Параматма, просто приглядывает за этим процессом.


Ах, ну да, я чуть не забыл - вы же не видите Кришну во всем и считаете что есть места где его нет.. по мне, то конечно вы так считаете по его опять же воле

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> По этой логике, если страшная апарадха совершена, значит, Кришна хотел этого.


Да, очень удобная позиция для желающих совершать эти самые апарадхи.

----------


## Aндрей

> Да, очень удобная позиция для желающих совершать эти самые апарадхи.


Так Кали-Юга же по плану Кришны.. или вы хотите против Его плана чтоб все шло?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Так Кали-Юга же по плану Кришны.. или вы хотите против Его плана чтоб все шло?


Кали-йуга разумеется по плану Кришны. А вот как кому себя вести в этой Кали-йуге - это личный план каждого.

----------


## Aндрей

> Кали-йуга разумеется по плану Кришны. А вот как кому себя вести в этой Кали-йуге - это личный план каждого.


Личные Эго планы это у демонов, преданные предают свою волю Господу и соединяют ее в йоге с Его волей!

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Личные Эго планы это у демонов, преданные предают свою волю Господу и соединяют ее в йоге с Его волей!


Предают и соединяют. Тем самым используя свою личную волю именно так. Которую Господь Бог даровал каждому и на любое использование каковой не посягает.

----------


## Aндрей

> Предают и соединяют. Тем самым используя свою личную волю именно так. Которую Господь Бог даровал каждому и на любое использование каковой не посягает.


В чем же заключается ПРЕДАНИЕ, ЙОГА, Религия (relegere - связь, реле)?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

В том и заключается, что человек отдает Кришне свою свободу, которую Кришна отдал человеку. Это про предание.
Ну а "религия", она же "йога", в том, чтобы пребывать в медитации на Бхагавана, совершая киртанам, смаранам, шраванам и остальное, что поможет на Него медитировать.

----------


## Aндрей

> В том и заключается, что человек отдает Кришне свою свободу, которую Кришна отдал человеку. Это про предание.
> Ну а "религия", она же "йога", в том, чтобы пребывать в медитации на Бхагавана, совершая киртанам, смаранам, шраванам и остальное, что поможет на Него медитировать.


Мне казалось что "йога" переводится как "связь", "соединение", так же переводится и "религия" (ср. "реле"). Так вот при соединении, чья воля будет доминирующей? Почему Господь Иисус говорил "да будет воля не моя, но Твоя"?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Мне казалось что "йога" переводится как "связь", "соединение", так же переводится и "религия" (ср. "реле"). Так вот при соединении, чья воля будет доминирующей? Почему Господь Иисус говорил "да будет воля не моя, но Твоя"?


Я не очень большой специалист, но  говорят действительно так – «йога» на санскрите, то же самое как и латинское «религаре», означает «связь со Всевышним».
Что же до доминирующей воли, то в любых ситуациях доминировать будет тот, кто сильнее, разумнее, и имеет бОльшую власть и бОльшие возможности. И по определению это Господь Бог. 
Но пусть Вас это не пугает, потому что Кришна  при том что единственный, кто наслаждается всеми жертвоприношениями и плодами подвижничества и что Он верховный владыка всех планет и полубогов, еще и друг и благодетель всех существ. А стало быть, Его воля всегда нм благо живым существам.
Или если уж Вы цитируете Евангелие, то оттуда же: «иго Мое благо, и бремя Мое легко».

----------


## Aндрей

> Но пусть Вас это не пугает, потому что Кришна  при том что единственный, кто наслаждается всеми жертвоприношениями и плодами подвижничества и что Он верховный владыка всех планет и полубогов, еще и друг и благодетель всех существ. А стало быть, Его воля всегда нм благо живым существам.
> Или если уж Вы цитируете Евангелие, то оттуда же: «иго Мое благо, и бремя Мое легко».


Тем не менее все живые существа бесконечно страдают и это тоже подтверждают все писания и это мы видим в реальности, в отличии от неких идеалистических цитат о наслаждении

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Принято считать, что как раз страдают то они от попыток своего доминирования над Божьей Волей.

----------


## Aндрей

> Принято считать, что как раз страдают то они от попыток своего доминирования над Божьей Волей.


Ну вот, круг замкнулся. Или вы не улавливаете всей горечи катаклизма?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Да какой там катаклизм...
Просто душа опыт обретает опыт проживания и с Богом и без Бога.
Ну и некоторое бремя выбора ложится на нее в этой связи.

----------


## Митрий

> Принято считать, что как раз страдают то они от попыток своего доминирования над Божьей Волей.


Мы привыкли под проявлением чьей-либо воли понимать нечто _созданное_. В "Веданта-сутре" же сказано, что самсара была всегда, что никто не создавал карму, самсару и Абсолют, что Маха-майя была всегда. Из этого о воле в привычном нам понимании слова вывод сделать не получится. Просто всегда вращались бедолаги в круговороте.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Раз это не вопрос, а утверждение, стало быть и ответа не требует.
А если бы вы например задали вопрос, то получили бы и ответ. Например такой: «Вернувшись ко Мне, великие души, йоги, занимающиеся преданным служением, никогда не возвращаются в этот бренный материальный мир, юдоль страданий, ибо они достигли высшей ступени совершенства»

----------


## Aндрей

> Да какой там катаклизм...
> Просто душа опыт обретает опыт проживания и с Богом и без Бога.
> Ну и некоторое бремя выбора ложится на нее в этой связи.


"кому жизнь буги-вуги, а кому полный бред.."

----------


## Aндрей

> бренный материальный мир, юдоль страданий


Да неужели??  :cray: 

_рад встретить в столь тревожной обстановке, понимающего человека_

----------


## Aндрей

> Мы привыкли под проявлением чьей-либо воли понимать нечто _созданное_. В "Веданта-сутре" же сказано, что самсара была всегда, что никто не создавал карму, самсару и Абсолют, что Маха-майя была всегда. Из этого о воле в привычном нам понимании слова вывод сделать не получится. Просто всегда вращались бедолаги в круговороте.


Ну а остановить это колесико, Всемогущий может? Да просто перестать поддерживать - ведь он его полностью поддерживает, согласно писаниям, Все Им крутится

----------


## Митрий

> Ну а остановить это колесико, Всемогущий может? Да просто перестать поддерживать - ведь он его полностью поддерживает, согласно писаниям, Все Им крутится


Там в "Веданта-сутре" дается следующее объяснение. Абсолюту этот круговорот, в котором безначально вращаются мученики, не нужен - в том смысле, что Он не преследует никакой цели, Его к этому "ничто не подталкивает"! Для Него это "просто игра". Как пьяница пляшет не ради ценного приза, а просто потому что напился и ему весело. Получается, мученики безначально  - заложники страшной для них и веселой для Абсолюта игры.

----------


## Aндрей

> Там в "Веданта-сутре" дается следующее объяснение. Абсолюту этот круговорот, в котором безначально вращаются мученики, не нужен - в том смысле, что Он не преследует никакой цели, Его к этому "ничто не подталкивает"!


Да, я тоже размышляю над этой Его отмазкой, типа он действует не ради плодов, а как Портос - мучает нас просто ради процесса, "здесь и сейчас"...








> Для Него это "просто игра". Как пьяница пляшет не ради ценного приза, а просто потому что напился и ему весело. Получается, мученики безначально  - заложники страшной для них и веселой для Абсолюта игры.


Мда. Опять возвращает к:
Вынувший начало конца,
Заедающий сахаром соль,
Познающий нашу славную боль,
Создавший тёрн для венца.
Сколько перьев с неба падает вниз,
Сколько душ не спит у костра?
Что разжег твой легкий каприз,
Закон или только игра?

Это он, выгнал нас, выгнал нас вон
Иже еси, где же вы, небеси?

Спящий на шкурах имен,
Пьющий золотое стекло,
На алтаре – клоны времён,
Пожирающие наше тепло!

Воплощающий высшую силу,
В приколоченной к небу руке,
Не оставь нас, верни и помилуй –
Умираем на любом языке.

Это он! Вещий мой, вечный мой сон
Иже еси, где же вы, небеси?

Это он, выгнал нас, выгнал нас вон
Иже еси, где же вы, небеси?
--------------------------------------------
И ладно бы цель таки была, например мотивировать нас выйти из бега по колесу... но и это человекам невозможно ведь...

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> _рад встретить в столь тревожной обстановке, понимающего человека_


К Вашим услугам.
Но вероятно обстановка недостаточно для Вас тревожна, раз остаются силы и время на отвлеченные размышления.
Кстати, господа, раз для вас с Митрием Господь Бог является причиной ваших сложностей, тогда даже и не знаю кто вам сможет помочь в их преодолении.

----------


## Aндрей

> К Вашим услугам.
> Но вероятно обстановка *недостаточно для Вас тревожна*, раз остаются силы и время на отвлеченные размышления.


Зря вы так... 
Много вы понимаете в тревожных состояниях.. Я всю жизнь искал, растил их, лелеял, _холил_... Никогда не был спокоен. И вот, кажется, нашел... А размышления и знания только увеличивают страдания, печали и тревоги, поэтому они мне и дороги как память.. о сансаре! Ну вот отброшу я все религии, а цветистый язык "Вед" больше не будет волновать мой ум, когда он будет постоянно пребывать в трансе самоосознания, тогда я достигну божественного сознания.... и чё дальше - чем жить то!?! Да мне Йога и Маха Майи за такое знаете что сделают....

Нет, не успокаивайте меня, все оччень, оччень тревожно!!!







> Кстати, господа, раз для вас с Митрием Господь Бог является причиной ваших сложностей, тогда даже и не знаю *кто вам сможет помочь* в их преодолении.


Вся надежда только на него, куда денусь - _Куда пойду от Духа Твоего, и от лица Твоего куда убегу? Взойду ли на райские планеты — Ты там; сойду ли в Паталу — и там Ты. Возьму ли крылья зари и переселюсь на край моря, — и там рука Твоя поведет меня, и удержит меня десница Твоя. Скажу ли: «может быть, тьма скроет меня, и свет вокруг меня сделается ночью»; но и тьма не затмит от Тебя, и ночь светла, как день: как тьма, так и свет._

Предаться Господу (ш?аран?а?гати)?—?значит следовать шести принципам. Прежде всего нужно во всем полагаться на Кришну..
(сс)

ШБ 11.11 ТЕКСТ 2

_Сон это всего лишь порождение разума, так же как и материальные скорбь, иллюзия, счастье, страдание и обретение материального тела под влиянием майи — всё это порождения Моей иллюзорной энергии. Другими словами, материальное бытие, по сути своей, нереально._

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Слово деха-апаттих указывает на то, что живое существо ошибочно отождествляет себя с внешним материальным телом и вследствие этого переселяется из одного тела в другое. Слово апатти также обозначает великое страдание или несчастье. Вследствие такого ложного отождествления под влиянием иллюзии живое существо испытывает плохие симптомы, описанные здесь. Слово майя обозначает ложную концепцию, согласно которой что-либо может существовать без Верховного Господа Кришны или для какой-то иной цели, кроме Его удовольствия. Хотя обусловленные живые существа пытаются наслаждаться, удовлетворяя материальные чувства, итог этого всегда сопряжен с болью. Эти болезненные впечатления побуждают обусловленную душу вновь повернуться лицом к Верховной Личности Бога. Иными словами, высшая цель материального творения — вернуть живое существо на путь любовного преданного служения Господу. Поэтому даже страдания материального мира можно воспринимать как трансцендентную милость Личности Бога. Обусловленная душа, воображая себе, что материальные объекты предназначены для ее собственного наслаждения, горько скорбит, когда утрачивает их. В этом стихе приводится пример сна, в котором материальный разум порождает множество иллюзорных объектов. Аналогичным образом, наше загрязненное материальное сознание порождает ложное впечатление удовлетворения материальных чувств, но эта фантасмагория, будучи лишена сознания Кришны, не существует в реальности. Когда живое существо поддается загрязненному материальному сознанию, его поражают бесчисленные беды. *Единственное решение этой проблемы — видеть Кришну во всем, и все — в Кришне.* Таким образом человек понимает, что Господь Кришна — верховный наслаждающийся, тот, кому все принадлежит, и друг-доброжелатель всех живых существ.

----------


## Митрий

> раз для вас с Митрием Господь Бог является причиной ваших сложностей, тогда даже и не знаю кто вам сможет помочь в их преодолении.


На основании чего вы решили, что для меня причиной моих сложностей является Господь Бог? "Веданта-сутра" утверждает, что творение вселенной исходит из Абсолюта как игра, как пляски из примера выше, но анади-самсару мучеников Он и вовсе не творил, она просто существовала всегда, следовательно причины у нее не было. Как и мученики существовали безначально, их никто не творил. Как и Маха-Майя - ее тоже никто не творил.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

На основании Ваших же слов. Вот этих:



> Там в "Веданта-сутре" дается следующее объяснение. Абсолюту этот круговорот, в котором безначально вращаются мученики, не нужен - в том смысле, что Он не преследует никакой цели, Его к этому "ничто не подталкивает"! Для Него это "просто игра". Как пьяница пляшет не ради ценного приза, а просто потому что напился и ему весело. Получается, мученики безначально  - заложники страшной для них и веселой для Абсолюта игры.


То есть исходя из этих Ваших слов Господь Бог специально мучает живые существа, играясь в них в рамках каких-то непонятных им игр. 
То есть - причиняет вам всем сложности.
Разве не это Вы хотели сказать?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Много вы понимаете в тревожных состояниях.. Я всю жизнь искал, растил их, лелеял, _холил_... Никогда не был спокоен. И вот, кажется, нашел... .


Странно…
Мне всегда казалось, что тревожность искать не надо, она и так сопровождает человеков в этом мире от рождения до смерти. И если уж что-то и искать, то это реально действующий метод избавления от тревог.






> А размышления и знания только увеличивают страдания, печали и тревоги, поэтому они мне и дороги как память.. о сансаре!


Разумеется. Потому что размышления и знания должны привести к умиротворению и счастью. Если же просто коллекционировать знания и упражняться в размышлениях, то от этого всего мало пользы.







> Ну вот отброшу я все религии, а цветистый язык "Вед" больше не будет волновать мой ум, когда он будет постоянно пребывать в трансе самоосознания, тогда я достигну божественного сознания.... и чё дальше - чем жить то!?! Да мне Йога и Маха Майи за такое знаете что сделают....


В «Бхагавад Гите» Кришна призывает не отбросить даже все религии, а скорее «сарва дхарман», то есть в большей степени это касается отбрасывания материальных дхарм: если угодно временных самоотождествлений и обязательств. Ведь после отбрасывания материальных дхарм возможно принятие дхармы вечной всеръез и надолго. 
Ну и соответственно жить уже не преходящими и скудными плодами соблюдения временных дхарм, а милостью Господа Бога, Который в этом случае берет на Себя обязательства в полном обеспечении и тонкого, и толстого и духовного, тел. 





> Нет, не успокаивайте меня, все оччень, оччень тревожно!!! .


Даже не думаю успокаивать. Предлагаю избавиться от беспокойств. С Божьей помощью.







> Предаться Господу (ш?аран?а?гати)?—?значит следовать шести принципам. Прежде всего нужно во всем полагаться на Кришну..


Ну шести принципам вообщем-то предлагаются следовать потому, что они отведены царем Парикшитом на жительство Кали-махараджу. А стало быть следование этим принципам – это своего рода дистанцирование от Князя этого мира. 
А так таки да – совершенства предания, это во всем полагание на Кришну. Это разумеется невыносимо для многократного победителя спортивных состязаний, но согласитесь, даже величайший спортсмен, олигарх, политик или иной другой шрештха, рано или поздно превратится сначала в старика, и возможно в инвалида, а затем и в гумус. Так какой смысл в этих материальных и временных дхармах-самоотождествлениях, если они рано или поздно промелькнут в прошлое? 
И тогда может быть лучше использовать эту человеческую жизнь, как говорил самстхапака-ачарья, чтобы получить максимальную выгоду от этой изначальной невыгодной сделки?

----------


## Митрий

Ссылаясь на "Веданта-сутру", я ошибся, что там круговорот рождения и смерти назван лилой. Этот страшный круговорот просто существовал всегда. А лилой там названо лишь творение в рамках круговорота:

"Абсолют не творец вселенной, поскольку всякая деятельность имеет мотив. 
Но творящая деятельность Абсолюта – просто игра, как бывает в мире в обычной жизни".

"Пристрастие и жестокость не могут быть приписаны Абсолюту - Он лишь учитывает заслуги и проступки душ, так провозглашает священное писание.
Если будет высказано возражение, что это (т.е. наличие у Абсолюта разного отношения к заслугам и проступкам) невозможно вследствие неотличия [заслуг и проступков прежде творения, то мы скажем, что это] не так, поскольку [мир] безначален.
И [что мир и также карма безначальны –] понятно, а также видно [из священных писаний]".

Лично мне из этих строк непонятно, "кто виноват".

----------


## Aндрей

> Странно…
> Мне всегда казалось, что тревожность искать не надо, она и так сопровождает человеков в этом мире от рождения до смерти. И если уж что-то и искать, то это реально действующий метод избавления от тревог.


Это вы так думаете, потому что судите плотски, а не духовно - не с той стороны смотрите на предмет... вы уже тут в иллюзии и тревогах и не помните что вначале все было наоборот, дерево сансары у вас перевернуто. А вы попробуйте аллегорически представить что Парабрахман первичней таки сансары с майей и что он там в нирване уже был изначально полон вечности, знаний и блаженства покоя.. но потом что-то ему стало нехватать и он проявил беспокойства и тревогу........ так что работать надо именно над тревожностью, а сат-чит-ананда это наше естественное состояние, стоит расслабиться, все отбросить и ага! )








> Разумеется. Потому что размышления и знания должны привести к умиротворению и счастью. Если же просто коллекционировать знания и упражняться в размышлениях, то от этого всего мало пользы.


Вы к этому пришли через размышления и знания, или просто поверили потому что где-то это было написано? Парабрахман вот с вами не согласен и практически это показал, проявив незнание, иллюзию и прочие упражнения.. да и зачем вам польза - действуйте не ради пользы и прочих плодов!!

----------


## Aндрей

> В «Бхагавад Гите» Кришна призывает не отбросить даже все религии


ОПАЧА! Вот это уже слова не женщины, но девочки - респект, так Его, сам не знает что болтает это Кришна, нефиг с Ним соглашаться! Вы все больше меня радуете - как грится "с кем поведешься..", рад встретить 2 !!




> .. жить уже не преходящими и скудными плодами соблюдения временных дхарм, а милостью Господа Бога, Который в этом случае берет на Себя обязательства в полном обеспечении и тонкого, и толстого и духовного, тел.


Золотые слова, Гая Вениаминовна! Предаем себя Кришне и пусть заботиться как он заботится о лилиях и птицах небесных. Особенно пусть следит за моим толстым телом, которое должно быть тонким - совсем ведь запустил!








> Даже не думаю успокаивать. Предлагаю избавиться от беспокойств. С Божьей помощью.


Совершенно с вами согласен. Вот сижу тут, жду...

Хотя все таки случай с Парабрахманом меня беспокоит - и чего ему не сиделось то в этой Нирване, не пойму............ вот брат Митрий даже придумал отмазку, дескать сансара с майей такие же беспричинные как и Он - хоть и противоречит куче писаний, но попытаться мож себя убедить и тогда зажить наконец....

 А еще беспокоит низковибрационное состояние сознания жителей Вриндавана, постоянно беспокоящихся о Кришне и том как его удовлетворить.....
Впрочем слава Адвайте, вы тут на этот форуме поднялись намного выше этих глупышей и уже ни о чем не беспокоитесь и ничего не хотите, прекратили всю деятельность и вибрации - абсолютный покой






> А так таки да – совершенства предания, это во всем полагание на Кришну. Это разумеется невыносимо для многократного победителя спортивных состязаний, но согласитесь, даже величайший спортсмен, олигарх, политик или иной другой шрештха, рано или поздно превратится сначала в старика, и возможно в инвалида, а затем и в гумус.


Ну вот, так уже превознеслись в уме своем, выше Лаврской колокольни.. и на тебе, опять вернулись к материальному состоянию сознания... Что это за отождествления меня с плотью? Не плоть становилась чемпионом, а дух пользовался плотью немало и все это осуществлял!

Простите за интимный вопрос - вы по утрам зубы чистите? Зачем же, если по вашей теории это гумус и в прах пойдет?





> Так какой смысл в этих материальных и временных дхармах-самоотождествлениях, если они рано или поздно промелькнут в прошлое? 
> И тогда может быть лучше использовать эту человеческую жизнь, как говорил самстхапака-ачарья, чтобы получить максимальную выгоду от этой изначальной невыгодной сделки?


И как вы предлагаете использовать человеческую жизнь, не не осуществляя операций с "материей", не исполняя своего долга - Арджуна зря всю жизнь тренировался и сражался?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Лично мне из этих строк непонятно, "кто виноват".


Ну раз непонятно, тогда может и не стоит пока ставить именно таки акценты?;




> Для Него это "просто игра". Как пьяница пляшет не ради ценного приза, а просто потому что напился и ему весело. Получается, мученики безначально  - заложники страшной для них и веселой для Абсолюта игры.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> …так что работать надо именно над тревожностью, а сат-чит-ананда это наше естественное состояние, стоит расслабиться, все отбросить и ага! )


Естественное, но изрядно забытое. А потому работать надо с невежеством – этой самой забывчивостью. Ну а если/когда победится невежество и вспомнится это вечно триединство, тогда и тревожность уйдет сама собой. И вместе с ней еще масса всякого наносного и ненастоящего.  





> Вы к этому пришли через размышления и знания, или просто поверили потому что где-то это было написано?


Через личный опыт, инициированный знанием и размышлением.





> Парабрахман вот с вами не согласен и практически это показал, проявив незнание, иллюзию и прочие упражнения.. да и зачем вам польза - действуйте не ради пользы и прочих плодов!!


Проявил, но по просьбе живых существ, желающих пожить в незнании и иллюзии. Относительно действия – действие ради Кришны приносит самый лучший результат.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Простите за интимный вопрос - вы по утрам зубы чистите? Зачем же, если по вашей теории это гумус и в прах пойдет?


Не по моей и не по теории. А по практике Бхагавана – подождите несколько лет и сами будете свидетелем того, что произойдет с Вашим телом и сознанием. 
Чистка же зубов, а также всего остального  – это просто ТО для тела, которое необходимо периодически производить для улучшения телесного КПД в служении.






> И как вы предлагаете использовать человеческую жизнь, не не осуществляя операций с "материей", не исполняя своего долга - Арджуна зря всю жизнь тренировался и сражался?


Не додумывайте за меня. Исполняя свой материальный долг человек постоянно взаимодействует с материей, видоизменяя ее и используя:
- в попытках наслаждения аханкары, а стало быть тонкого и толстого тел;
- в служении Бхагавану;
И взаимодействие с материей именно в служении Кришне не только не связывает кармическими результатами, но освобождает. 






> …так Его, сам не знает что болтает это Кришна, нефиг с Ним соглашаться!


Кришна всегда говорит по делу, а это всего лишь особенность перевода. Поскольку термину «дхарма» в связи именно с этим стихом присвоилось на Западе значение «религия», которое значение наиболее отражает суть именно этого стиха из «Бхагавад Гиты».  
Термин же «дхарма» мало кому был известен до проповеди самстхапка-ачарьи на Западе, а тем более значения этого термина. Так что для неискушенных западных людей перевода этого термина как «религия», достаточно на первых порах.

Теперь смотрите – лично я не собираюсь участвовать в беседах, в которых даже якобы в шутку оскорбляют Кришну, а потому этот диалог с Вами пока прекращаю. На то время, пока не станет понятнее, что Вы более ответственно стали относиться к тому, что и как Вы пишите здесь.

----------


## Митрий

> Ну раз непонятно, тогда может и не стоит пока ставить именно таки акценты?


Поправлюсь следующим образом. 

Для Абсолюта творение - "просто игра". Как пьяница пляшет не ради ценного приза, а просто потому, что напился и ему весело. Это сравнение приводил кто-то из ачарьев в тике к этому стиху "Веданта-сутры".

А саму анади-самсару и Маха-майю (в рамках которых постоянно проводится упомянутая игра творения) никто не творил, по определению. Они просто были... Получается, мученики - безначально заложники страшного для них круговорота, в рамках которого Абсолют развлекается творением. На вопрос "Кто виноват?" тут ответа не дашь, не на кого свалить, как пытались тут на Бога свалить вину, обдумывая теорию грехопадения. Мол, мог бы построить блудному сыну хороший дом, а не минное поле.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Простите, но это снова утверждение, ответа не требующее.
Единственно что могу спросить у Вас следующее. Вот Вы говорите, что:



> ...саму анади-самсару и Маха-майю (в рамках которых постоянно проводится упомянутая игра творения) никто не творил, по определению. Они просто были...


Верно ли я понимаю, что Вы этим утверждаете, что и самсара и Маха-майя – это Господь Бог? Ведь только Господь Бог никем и ничем не создан по богоцентрическому определению, и если самсару и Маха-майю никто не создавал, то стало быть они и есть Извечный Господь Бог, не имеющий никакой иной причины существования кроме Себя Самого? 
Хотя и тут имеется некоторая закавыка – и самсара и Маха-майя, это феномены, имеющие отношение только к миру материи, Господь же Бог вроде как Существо из мира духовного? 
Или Вы попытались утверждать что-то иное? Объясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Митрий

> Верно ли я понимаю, что Вы этим утверждаете, что и самсара и Маха-майя – это Господь Бог? Ведь только Господь Бог никем и ничем не создан по богоцентрическому определению, и если самсару и Маха-майю никто не создавал, то стало быть они и есть Извечный Господь Бог, не имеющий никакой иной причины существования кроме Себя Самого?


Насколько я понял из "Веданта-сутры" и учения вайшнавов, следующие существовали всегда, т.е. без начала и сотворения их кем-либо: Бог, Его шакти (Йога-Майя, Маха-Майя, души) и анади-карма (анади-самсара). 
И тогда, действительно, то, что не было создано, а было всегда и безначально, причины иметь не может. Оно просто было всегда.

----------


## Aндрей

> Бог, Его шакти (Йога-Майя, Маха-Майя, души) и анади-карма (анади-самсара).


Таки Троица?
Во Имя Бога, Его шакти и анади-кармы, Аминь

пс. А как же Бхагаван, Брахман и Параматма?

----------

